# The Charlie Chat Summary - December 8th, 2008



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*The Charlie Chat Summary - December 8th, 2008*​Charlie Chat Hosted by
Charlie Ergen - CEO and Chairman
Jim DeFranco - Executive Vice President

*Holiday Music*
DishCD Holiday Music - Channel 73 & 982
Sirius XM Holly - Channel 74 & 6081
Sirius XM Holiday Pops - Channel 75 & 6079
Sirius Hanukkah - Channel 76 & 6003 (Starting Dec 21st)
(Sirius requires AT200, LishLATINO DOS, SilverHD or higher)

*Holiday Programming Offerings*
http://www.dishnetwork.com/holiday2008

*2008 Year in Review*
- More National HD channels
- More SD channels
- More Latino channels
- More International channels
- More HD local markets
- More VOD options
- More industry firsts - TurboHD, 1080p

Added 66 HD channels to get over 120 HD channels. Added 5 or 6 SD channels. Added 5 Latino channels. Added 18 international channels. 49 new HD local markets.

Golf Channel and Versus HD - Full Time Channels December 5th
Golf HD 401 (9473) TurboHD Silver / Silver HD
Vs HD 151 (9466) TurboHD Gold / Gold HD

"May Launch": In discussion/negotiations with ...
BET, CMT, MTV, VH1, Comedy Central, FX, Spike, Speed, Nickelodeon, Showtime

Looking for real HD (not upconvert) 24 hours per day.

*Ciel-2 Launch*
- Largest Spacebus class satellite ever built
- From Baikonur Cosmodrome on a Proton Breeze M launch vehicle
- Wednesday, December 10th
- Watch on DISH Network Channel 101 starting at 6:15am MT [8:15 ET]

Spotbeams and more capacity for national HD. In service the 1st of February.

*Local HD Markets*
"17" launched since September

Next:
12/11: Topeka, KS and South Bend, IN
December: Tulsa, OK
Early 2009: Columbus, OH - Paducah, KY - Roanoke, VA - Indianapolis, IN - Davenport, IA - Fargo, ND

*Interview - MSNBC Closing Bell's Maria Bartiromo*
From the floor of the NY Stock Exchange. Economic and personal discussion.

Charlie: DISH Network would like to remain the best value in television. Packages start at $9.99 per month ... most popular is AT200.

*Holiday Upgrade Offer*
- HD DVR for $25*
- Incredible deal!
- Add HD for $10/mo
- 14 FREE HD movie channels for 3 months
- Platinum HD FREE for 3 months
* Customers in good standing upgrading to HD for the first time - Requires Commitment

*User Guides Online*
http://www.dishnetwork.com/userguides
Check out ALL of the features of your receiver/DVR!

*Sound & Vision Magazine Brent Butterworth Reviews 1080p*
Short video. Comparing DISH to Blu-Ray.

*Question and Answer*
Q: (Email) Sam: Subscribe to HD Only ... transfer to PocketDISH?
A: (Jan) - Cannot transfer HD to pocketdish. Transfer the SD channel version.

Q: Billie Jean: Loves DISH Network

Q: (Email) Diane: Call home number and set a DVR?
A: (Jan) - Web functionality is coming. Via Sling.com, dishnetwork.com and cellphone in 2009

Q: (Email) Buck: Upgrade to 722 DVR and new dish - will I need to keep my old dish?
A: (Charlie) We'll give you a dish that gets both ... 95% of the time we can do one dish.

*MSNBC Trip for Two for Inaugural*
Trivia Question: What year was MSNBC launched and who was president?

*Interview - MSNBC's Rachel Maddow*
Another pre-taped interview.

*Live Interview - Mark Cuban*
Owner: HDNet, HDNet Movies, Dallas Mavericks
2001 - First 24/7 HD channel

*Digital Transition - February 17th, 2009*
Local broadcasters are forced to go digital ... analog will shut off.

TR-40 CRA converter box $40 or free with government coupon
DTVPal Plus enhanced tuner - $29.99 after coupon
DTVPal DVR - 150 hrs SD, 30 HD, etc. $249 after $50 rebate (not government coupon)

or Subscribe to DISH Network!
Use ClubDISH and get $50 ($5 per month for 10 months) for signing up a friend.
Plus 5 PPV coupons and free DishMover coupon (one time).
Friend gets $30 off standard new customer offer.

Q: (Email) Bruno: Two 301 receivers ... will I have to do anything for digital conversion?
A: Nope. You won't have to do anything.

Q: Ron: >>> lost

Q: (Email) Dirk: Can you record program directly to external hard drive?
A: (Charlie) No. (Jan) Yes. [ANSWER GIVEN ON SHOW IS ABSOLUTELY WRONG!]

Q: Ron: >>> lost again

*Winners!*
James Reed from Oregon (3 year customer) -- Allen Williams from Tennessee (6 year customer)

*Eric Saul - Programming Update*
New package: DISH Mexico (for Mexican population in the US) - $9.99 including locals!

(Continued after running long again)

Dear Genevieve on HGTV (HD) - CH 112 in January

Ultimate Fighting - UFC92 December 27th, 10PM ET LIVE - $44.95/$54.95 HD

Next Tech Forum ... February 9th, 2009 - 9pm ET Channel 101
Next Charlie Chat ... March 9th, 2009 - 9pm ET Channel 101


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Thank you for the recap.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James - is Charlies' or Jan's answer "wrong " ?


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Looking for real HD (not upconvert) 24 hours per day.

There excuse for not having news networks in HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scooper said:


> James - is Charlies' or Jan's answer "wrong " ?


Jan's. Either that or DISH has magically added the ability to record directly to an external hard drive without telling anyone.

I suppose now I have to try it and prove them wrong ... but in the portion of the answer where Charlie agreed with Jan and started listing the ViP DVRs Jan corrected Charlie and said one could not record directly to EHD on the 211 and 222.

The 211 can ONLY record to EHD. 

Perhaps they will cut that out for the replays ... (the program ran long and I don't have the complete ending yet).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tonight's pot-kettle-black moment came when they went off on a rant about how "other providers" count part-time channels as HD... THEN they claimed to have 122 HD channels right now.

Ok... I subscribe to DishHD Absolute + locals + all 4 premiums.

I counted to 64 without counting RSNs, Big Ten, PPV, or my locals.

If I add my locals I get to 68.

Big Ten only gets us to 72 IF you count all the alternates.

I believe there are 16 HDPPV now, but that only gets us to 88.

Are there 34 HD RSNs on Dish?

Even if there are... that's pretty shady to count the 34 game-only RSNs to get to 122 HD channels.

As much as I don't like counting Big Ten or locals or PPV... I'll grant them that concession.

But no way 122 channels in HD.

Keep in mind I like Dish, am happy with what I get for what I pay, and have no plans to leave or even threaten to leave... but I really really wish they'd quit with the crazy HD channel counts AND acting like they don't do it. I know all the providers do it... but it's pretty brazen to call-out others while doing it yourself in the same breath.

Meanwhile... was kind of sad to hear the implication that no new HD is forthcoming. Not that I feel I'm missing out on much... but ESPNUHD would be nice, and I know others are wanting a handful of channels... and since they have the capacity now, it would be nice to see those before next year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

space86 said:


> Looking for real HD (not upconvert) 24 hours per day.
> 
> There excuse for not having news networks in HD?


I thought it was funny that they were saying it while showing a slide with MTV and VH1 on it ... next to or zero HD.

FYI: HD Channels on DirecTV that are not on DISH ... and their DISH channel numbers:
*National Channels*
161 MTV
162 VH1
166 Country Music Television (CMT)
168 Spike
171 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (East)
136 FX (AT200)
150 Speed Channel (AT200)
205 Fox News Channel (AT200)
xxx Fox Business Network (Not available in SD)
xxx FUEL TV (Not available in SD)

*Premium Channels* (Premium subscription required)
319 SHOWTIME (West)
320 SHOWTIME TOO
321 Showtime Showcase
322 Showtime Extreme
327 The Movie Channel (East)

Plus 24/7 RSNs and 15 PPV channels

Charlie backed off of the 150 HD by the end of the year "promise" as well ... saying early in the show that DISH had promised 100 channels and had 120.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Worst Charlie Chat in history.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> But no way 122 channels in HD.


My counts at http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html

No, I don't get 120 ... not even with all the padding ... unless one counts all RSNs and locals.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> My counts at http://jameslong.name/hdcount.html
> 
> No, I don't get 120 ... not even with all the padding ... unless one counts all RSNs and locals.


I was looking at your chart... Looks like 26 RSNs, and then another 8 or 9 alternate HD feeds that I was forgetting about counting... but good to know I was pretty much on target (I quickly went through my EPG and counted from my favorites list).

I think they could fairly count 84 of them (I wouldn't count the RSNs, the alternates, or even Big Ten since not everyone can get those). I would grant them counting the PPVs even though I really wish they would break those out too.

Bottom line though... is the use of all that creative math to inflate the channel count just like I didn't like when cable or DirecTV was doing it... and now Dish is in the club I guess.

Like I said, I don't actually have a gripe about what I'm getting but I wish they'd just call it like it is.

Oh, while looking at your chart... am I wrong or doesn't DirecTV have ESPNUHD? I know Time Warner does (my father has it) so maybe I'm remembering wrong that DirecTV also has it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Oh, while looking at your chart... am I wrong or doesn't DirecTV have ESPNUHD? I know Time Warner does (my father has it) so maybe I'm remembering wrong that DirecTV also has it?


If DirecTV has it they need to add it to their website. I've fixed the errors I can.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

No ESPNU HD on D*.

James, FUEL is available in SD.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

James Long said:


> Q: (Email) Diane: Call home number and set a DVR?
> A: (Jan) - Web functionality is coming. Via Sling.com, dishnetwork.com and *cellphone in 2009*


Nice...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> If DirecTV has it they need to add it to their website. I've fixed the errors I can.


I wasn't sure, and JohnH also confirmed I was mistaken. Like I said, I thought I might be confusing Time Warner since they added recently and I've seen it while at my father's house.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

What the ???

The production values on this chat have to be the worst I've ever known. The boys were stepping on each other so much it was akin to cows trying to perform swan lake.

Nothing they said held one ounce of credibility.

Given the choice between the Chat and nothing... if this is what they give us for The Chat... they should stick with nothing.

What a mess!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> No ESPNU HD on D*.
> 
> James, FUEL is available in SD.


The reference is intended to reflect that DISH doesn't have the channel in SD. Of the 15 channels DirecTV has in HD (other than PPV/RSN) that DISH has not yet added 13 are available in SD and two are not available even in SD. I probably need a better way to put that on the chart. 

BTW: HD on DISH and not on DirecTV yet ...
*National Channels*
252 Lifetime
253 Lifetime Movie Network
277 The Travel Channel
307 WGN America (XTra)
xxx Hallmark Movie Channel (Not available in SD)

*Premium Channels* (Premium subscription required)
502 HBO 2
503 HBO Signature
507 HBO Family
xxx HBO Comedy (Not available in SD)
xxx HBO Zone (Not available in SD)
xxx HBO Latino (Not available in SD)
xxx Actionmax (Not available in SD)
xxx Cinemax 5 Star (Not available in SD)
526 Encore (East) (Available in DISH AT250)

Not a bad comparison ... unfortunately we can't add 15 Voom HD channels to that list.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I still wanted the Viacom channel like Nick in HD and it is very disappointing that we still don't have them.


----------



## snella1 (Jul 9, 2003)

Tulsa Ok HD Locals!, I've been waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks James for the Recap.. Once again and excellent job. Just incase anybody was wondering... I was not the Ron that got dropped multiple times.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I don't see the answer to the trivia question and now I'm curious !!! What year was it...?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wikipedia says: "MSNBC was launched on July 15, 1996."
(William Jefferson Clinton was president at that time.)


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

It seems to me with no announcement of national HD I expect the 4th quarter to lose subscribers as well. If Charlie wanted to bring up the sub numbers add more national HD and really be the number 1 of HD channels. I am sticking around because I do believe they have the best dvr receivers and the few channels that directv has that we dont I wouldnt probably watch anyway except vh1.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

bartendress said:


> What the ???
> 
> The production values on this chat have to be the worst I've ever known. The boys were stepping on each other so much it was akin to cows trying to perform swan lake.
> 
> ...


Now wait a minute. The sound was much improved.


----------



## kurts (Jun 1, 2004)

During the Chat last nite they had mentioned they had launched 17 new markets
(locals) in HD since their last chat. I emailed and tried to call to explain that alot of
these markets did not get all their locals in Hd....I would have liked them to answer that question on their show.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I was waiting for the announcement of all the new national HD channels to be activated in December. I suppose you're going to tell me there is no Santa Claus either.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

James Long said:


> The reference is intended to reflect that DISH doesn't have the channel in SD. Of the 15 channels DirecTV has in HD (other than PPV/RSN) that DISH has not yet added 13 are available in SD and two are not available even in SD. I probably need a better way to put that on the chart.
> 
> BTW: HD on DISH and not on DirecTV yet ...
> *National Channels*
> ...


xxx HBO Latino (Not available in SD) FYI D* ch 510 only in SD


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

During the chat, Jim said that during the year they added MSNBC-HD.?
When did that happen as i dont receive that hd channel, and i get every other hd channel. I assumed that was a mistake and would be corrected during the show, but i didnt hear a correction. Did anyone else hear a correction or does dish actually have msnbc-hd? And i was watching the repeat so it wasnt edited out on the repeat, if incorrect. If it was incorrect, nobody in the studio caught that to get it corrected on air? 
Thanks


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

dennispap said:


> During the chat, Jim said that during the year they added MSNBC-HD.?
> When did that happen as i dont receive that hd channel, and i get every other hd channel. I assumed that was a mistake and would be corrected during the show, but i didnt hear a correction. Did anyone else hear a correction or does dish actually have msnbc-hd? And i was watching the repeat so it wasnt edited out on the repeat, if incorrect. If it was incorrect, nobody in the studio caught that to get it corrected on air?
> Thanks


It's there. I was watching that station in HD on election night.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ShawnL25 said:


> xxx HBO Latino (Not available in SD) FYI D* ch 510 only in SD


In Premier or just Latino packages? (I'm half remembering that correction from before ... in Premier?)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> I thought it was funny that they were saying it while showing a slide with MTV and VH1 on it ... next to or zero HD.
> 
> FYI: HD Channels on DirecTV that are not on DISH ... and their DISH channel numbers:
> *National Channels*
> ...


Does Dish have Crime & Investigation HD (DirecTV CH 275)?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DustoMan said:


> It's there. I was watching that station in HD on election night.


CNBC HD or MSNBC HD?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Does Dish have Crime & Investigation HD (DirecTV CH 275)?


No ... One more to correct.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

James Long said:


> CNBC HD or MSNBC HD?


Surely this poster means CNBC-HD, since MSNBC is not and has not been in HD on Dish - ever.

They were mistaken in the chat last night when they said MSNBC. They meant CNBC, and even interviewed an "MSNBC" correspondent, who was clearly on CNBC and even had a preview that showed her on CNBC. :lol:

Charlie didn't correct it, even nodding his head once... he clearly has no idea what's going on anymore.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There were worse mistakes ... confusing MSNBC HD and CNBC HD isn't the worst thing.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

James Long said:


> Looking for real HD (not upconvert) 24 hours per day.


Oh, like the VOOM Networks? :sure:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> In Premier or just Latino packages? (I'm half remembering that correction from before ... in Premier?)


I don't know if every HBO subscriber on DirecTV gets Latino--maybe they do--but I'm sure the Premier subscribers get it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DirecTV's website doesn't claim it as a channel in Premier ... hard to keep track when there is no authoritative list.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, they blew the EHD question as well as web scheduling.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CorpITGuy said:


> Yeah, they blew the EHD question as well as web scheduling.


"Web functionality is coming. Via Sling.com, dishnetwork.com and cellphone in 2009"
What did they get wrong? The question was odd (call my home by phone and program my DVR) but the answer seems to be in line with what DISH was working on last year and testing with the help of forum volunteers.

Cellphone will be nice but I assume they mean smart phone ... basically a phone that can show websites.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I noticed that Eric was still around. Guess he wasn't exactly "shown the door".


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Eric is leaving at the end of the month ... but yes, it does appear that the leaving is friendly enough to allow him to appear on the show one last time - although there was no "goodbye".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> There were worse mistakes ... confusing MSNBC HD and CNBC HD isn't the worst thing.


MSNBC HD is scheduled for launch in Q1 09


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm sure so glad that Charlie has my best interests on his mind...waiting until more HD channels actually display more HD programming. Maybe I only watch that channel for one show that actually is in HD. To me it's almost like your father taking you to a car lot to buy a car and every car that you want to buy he'll say something like "bad gas mileage" or "not safe enough"...Why can't CharliE* swallow his pride and just say "Hey, you guys want HD channels?? Here you go!" Let US deal with the fact that it might not be HD ALL the time.

Or maybe give us honest answers instead of a bunch of BS. Do people actually believe anything that he says???


----------



## digitald (Apr 3, 2007)

WFN also not on DTV - How could we forget that!!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Tonight's pot-kettle-black moment came when they went off on a rant about how "other providers" count part-time channels as HD... THEN they claimed to have 122 HD channels right now.
> 
> Ok... I subscribe to DishHD Absolute + locals + all 4 premiums.
> 
> ...


I have U-verse until today and they have around 5 more HD channels than Dish, which I'm sure people would love, but this must be the economy. Charlie wouldn't say people don't need more HD or he'd be stupid.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bartendress said:


> What the ???
> 
> The production values on this chat have to be the worst I've ever known. The boys were stepping on each other so much it was akin to cows trying to perform swan lake.
> 
> ...


I rarely watch the dog and pony show now.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> Eric is leaving at the end of the month ... but yes, it does appear that the leaving is friendly enough to allow him to appear on the show one last time - *although there was no "goodbye".*


... yeah, I caught that, too. Neither gave a hint ... but then again, they didn't mention the _"up to 150 HD channels by year end"_ either. I agree with most here, it was a waste of time. Should've just read the recap here instead.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

You only get one chance at a first impression.. If I was thinking about getting Dish and a friend who had it said come over and watch the Charlie Chat... well Dish would of been scrathed off my list. :nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Charlie Chat is a great program for those that don't know any better ... It is somewhat impressive that there even is a "Charlie Chat" - what other CEOs sit down live in front of their customers on a regular basis?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> "May Launch": In discussion/negotiations with ...
> BET, CMT, MTV, VH1, Comedy Central, FX, Spike, Speed, Nickelodeon, Showtime


Pretty much confirms if I want to be able to watch in 2009 AMC's Emmy Winning "Breaking Bad" and "Mad Men", and the upcoming "The Prisoner" miniseries I won't be able to go to an all HD package in February. And if I want to watch them in HD I'll be going to another provider.

That also applies to IFC, Sundance, WE, and FUSE also owned by Rainbow. The reason for this situation relates to this uttered idiocy (or is it an out-and-out lie:


> Looking for real HD (not upconvert) 24 hours per day.


 Ummm, regardless of what you think about the content, this describes Rainbow's VOOM perfectly and should mean turn off TBS HD and a myriad of others we now get.

But at least they say they are talking to News Corp. and Viacom/MTV group. I'm surprised they don't list the Hallmark Channel for 2009.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

fredp said:


> You only get one chance at a first impression.. If I was thinking about getting Dish and a friend who had it said come over and watch the Charlie Chat... well Dish would of been scrathed off my list. :nono2:





James Long said:


> Charlie Chat is a great program for those that don't know any better ... It is somewhat impressive that there even is a "Charlie Chat" - what other CEOs sit down live in front of their customers on a regular basis?


The irony is both of you are right. Obviously, it isn't for drumming up new customers or it would be available on line. And the fact that it isn't on line is good for Dish's marketing because obviously nobody in their right mind would allow anyone other than weirdly curious current customers like me to see it.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

James Long said:


> Charlie Chat is a great program for those that don't know any better ... It is somewhat impressive that there even is a "Charlie Chat" - what other CEOs sit down live in front of their customers on a regular basis?


Recently.... the Big Three! Maybe Charlie needs a bailout too! :lol:


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

James Long said:


> There were worse mistakes ... confusing MSNBC HD and CNBC HD isn't the worst thing.


Crap... it was CNBC cause I remember that Mad Money guy in the guide. DOH! :bang


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I suppose this is related to Wednesday's attempt to launch the "Largest Spacebus class satellite ever built", but I didn't hear a mention of any new local PBS HD. Of course, I used the "skip" button alot so maybe I missed it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH has yet to launch their first PBS HD.


----------



## blooker68 (May 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> Charlie Chat is a great program for those that don't know any better ... It is somewhat impressive that there even is a "Charlie Chat" - what other CEOs sit down live in front of their customers on a regular basis?


How true.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

so what will i need to get local hd on 12/11?


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH has yet to launch their first PBS HD.[/QUOTE
> 
> You must be talking national PBS HD, right? We have the PBS station out of Anchorage in HD now.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

redsalmon said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > DISH has yet to launch their first PBS HD.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

phrelin said:


> The irony is both of you are right. Obviously, it isn't for drumming up new customers or it would be available on line. And the fact that it isn't on line is good for Dish's marketing because obviously *nobody in their right mind would allow anyone other than weirdly curious current customers like me to see it*.


 +1 :lol: I wouldn't miss it! Those chats with Charlie and his sidekick(s) are so bad they're good. Sometimes I even use the skipback button to see something really odd or awkward a second time. :new_popco


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

redsalmon said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > DISH has yet to launch their first PBS HD.
> ...


Sorry ... I forgot about the other great white north (and Hawaii).

Special markets with digital locals REQUIRED (including subchannels) by federal law. 
(Stations may still refuse to allow their signals to be carried.)


----------



## Banin (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm really disappointed Dish is backing out of their 150HD channel promise that they only made a few months ago. Even with really sketchy math they are no where close. My mom just upgraded to Dish HD three weeks ago and they were still hyping it on the phone, and it is still all over dishnetwork.com.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/learnAbout/ "With over 100 HD channels available and 150 projected by the end of the year"

http://www.dishnetwork.com/dtvpal/dishnetwork.shtml "over 100 national HD channels with up to 150 HD channels by the end of the year"

http://www.dishnetwork.com/packages/ "Over 100 national HD channels, with up to 150 available by end of year"

Given they already know they will fail their goal, they should at least stop hyping it all over the place.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

space86 said:


> Thank you for the recap.


Yes, James...thank you. Had to work late and missed it.

Then again, after all the comments perhaps I really _didn't_ miss anything...


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Banin said:


> I'm really disappointed Dish is backing out of their 150HD channel promise that they only made a few months ago. Even with really sketchy math they are no where close. My mom just upgraded to Dish HD three weeks ago and they were still hyping it on the phone, and it is still all over dishnetwork.com.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/turbohd/learnAbout/ "With over 100 HD channels available and 150 *projected* by the end of the year"
> 
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It *would* be nice to see channel 77 (formerly channel 75) taken down ...


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

snella1 said:


> Tulsa Ok HD Locals!, I've been waiting for this for a long time.


Yeah, it looks like we'll finally be getting the Paducah-Cape Girardeu market early next year. Tahnk God too, 'cause the CBS station out of Cape looks absolutely aweful with the signal we're getting now. NBC ain't much better. ABC used to be the worst, but they've apparently upgraded their SD signal. And surprisingly FOX, also out of Cape probably looks the best.

I just hope that we get this market before NASCAR starts. I'd sure like to catch the Daytona 500 in HD this time.


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

I see the South Bend HD locals are set to come on tomorrow (12/11). I apologize if this has been addressed before, but what satellite will the HD locals be coming from? Right now I think I get 110 and 129.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I see Columbus HD locals for early 2009. Not sure what early means but I'll take it. Been waiting a while for any official word.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Matt Beachy said:


> I see the South Bend HD locals are set to come on tomorrow (12/11). I apologize if this has been addressed before, but what satellite will the HD locals be coming from? Right now I think I get 110 and 129.


WNDU HD channel 5192 has been active for about a week on 61.5° ... nice signal.
You will need to add a 61.5° dish to your system, or upgrade everything to MPEG4 and change out your dish for a new "Eastern Arc" dish.

WNDU HD was a surprise last week when added ... we didn't even have an active "test" uplink the day before. Perhaps DISH will surprise us tonight with WSJV 28 (or even better, WSJV 28, WSBT 22 and WBND 57).


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> You will need to add a 61.5° dish to your system, or upgrade everything to MPEG4 and change out your dish for a new "Eastern Arc" dish.


so which is the preferred route to go? and what are the pros/cons to each?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Based on the 1000.4 dishes that I have installed I would go with the 61.5 on a wing dish. Seems to have a stronger signal strength. Someone else might know of other reasons you might want the 1000.4 (other than only having one dish on your house.).


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

James Long said:


> Jan's. Either that or DISH has magically added the ability to record directly to an external hard drive without telling anyone.
> 
> I suppose now I have to try it and prove them wrong ... but in the portion of the answer where Charlie agreed with Jan and started listing the ViP DVRs Jan corrected Charlie and said one could not record directly to EHD on the 211 and 222.
> 
> ...


 Add 10minutes to charlie chat timer I Should do that too


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

dishlover2 said:


> Add 10minutes to charlie chat timer I Should do that too


 tonight at 10
last night at 9 eastern

adjust your timers between 10-15 min
just a thought also you may want to have tech support internally readjust timers for tech and charlie chats By calling technical support obviously

I Hope this helps!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There were two satellite recordings at on my DVR at 10pm. I normally would pad CC because it does tend to run over ... but there are other things to watch.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

I disagree w the assessment of dish network ,had I Seen a charlie chat long before I saw direct tv and, their lineup one of things that impressed me was the offerings dish has plus the tech forum/charlie chat that wouldve sold me right away plus, a sneak preview of titles ie sex and the city on hbo .


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

James Long said:


> WNDU HD channel 5192 has been active for about a week on 61.5° ... nice signal.
> You will need to add a 61.5° dish to your system, or upgrade everything to MPEG4 and change out your dish for a new "Eastern Arc" dish.
> 
> WNDU HD was a surprise last week when added ... we didn't even have an active "test" uplink the day before. Perhaps DISH will surprise us tonight with WSJV 28 (or even better, WSJV 28, WSBT 22 and WBND 57).


I have a VIP622 and a VIP722 so I think that makes everything MPEG4, correct? Will Dish charge me anything to come out and add a 61.5 dish or put up the Eastern Arc dish? Or maybe the question is, should they charge me? Depending on who you talk to when you call it may be a different answer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They might charge you $50 ... they might do it for free.
The only way to know is to call DISH (and call back if you don't like the answer).

Free deals can often be had if one makes a commitment to stay with DISH.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RAD said:


> Does Dish have Crime & Investigation HD (DirecTV CH 275)?


CI is lousy trust me. I've got it on U-verse. No HD.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> CI is lousy trust me. I've got it on U-verse. No HD.


But you don't have DirecTV and it does have HD on that provider with HD content.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> CI is lousy trust me. I've got it on U-verse. No HD.


It's HD on DirecTV and I enjoy SWAT and the Nash bridges Reruns.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

James Long said:


> Charlie Chat is a great program for those that don't know any better ... It is somewhat impressive that there even is a "Charlie Chat" - what other CEOs sit down live in front of their customers on a regular basis?


I wonder how much time Charlie & Jim are sitting down in front of their televisions using the Dish equipment. Based on the Chat, not much. Hey, if I was a multi-millionaire I'd find better things to do too. Or maybe they're spending a lot of time with lawyers. :eek2:


----------



## Matt Beachy (Jun 15, 2006)

James Long said:


> They might charge you $50 ... they might do it for free.
> The only way to know is to call DISH (and call back if you don't like the answer).
> 
> Free deals can often be had if one makes a commitment to stay with DISH.


I chatted online with a customer service rep and they would come out and install the dish needed for free if I make a 24 month commitment. Without the commitment they will charge $59.95 for the install. I didn't do anything yet because the rep said they only have WNDU 16 (NBC) in HD. He didn't know any time frame for getting the other locals in HD. Does anyone here know when they may be up and running? Not sure how they can say they're adding the South Bend locals in HD if they've only got one channel.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

How come I don't see any local HD on my guide? I have a 622 and I don't even see WNDU.

And should they all have been activated today the 11th?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

0pusX said:


> How come I don't see any local HD on my guide? I have a 622 and I don't even see WNDU.
> 
> And should they all have been activated today the 11th?


Do you have a dish aimed at 61.5?


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope. I didnt know if it would still show up or not.

Do they have anything other than WNDU yet?


----------



## ProfessorChaos (Jun 2, 2008)

Finally! A word on the Roanoke HD market. I'll just cross my fingers that it goes smoothly.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

bigshew said:


> I wonder how much time Charlie & Jim are sitting down in front of their televisions using the Dish equipment.


I wonder if they use the same receivers as the rest of us, something like an executive CEO-1022 receiver. They certainly never used a 5xx receiver and if they did, they certainly didn't use it for very long. Otherwise, some of the more obvious bugs would have been fixed. :lol:


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I also like Dish and have no plans on leaving, but their marketing sure leaves a lot to be desired! If I actually got 120 HD channels I'd be happy. I have Absolute, supposedly "ALL" their HD. If they're counting RSN's, I think we all should get them...

I wonder if their line "May launch".... means the month of May :lol:

150 HD by year end, whether actual or "UP TO", is downright false advertizing, especially when they say they have 120 now (which is also questionable). I really only want PBS HD (most of the programming has "HD" in the corner!), Comedy Central, FX, Showtime, and Fox news would be nice. I'm hoping on a nice Christmas present from Dish.... :hurah:



James Long said:


> *The Charlie Chat Summary - December 8th, 2008*​
> *2008 Year in Review*
> - More National HD channels
> - More SD channels
> ...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tcatdbs said:


> I also like Dish and have no plans on leaving, but their marketing sure leaves a lot to be desired! If I actually got 120 HD channels I'd be happy. I have Absolute, supposedly "ALL" their HD. If they're counting RSN's, I think we all should get them...


I absolutely agree. Not only do we not get all the RSNs (and even if we did there would be lots of blackouts for the Pro sports outside our region)... but DishAbsoluteHD customers like us can't subscribe to the multi-sport pack and add them anyway!

Even the TurboHD people who can add multi-sport won't get them all, since some are on 61.5 and others on 129 exclusively still I believe... so even counting all of them there's no way to actually subscribe to all of them through their normal channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FYI: 8 of the 26 HD RSNs are only on 129, 5 are only on 61.5. Two HD RSNs are not in Multi-Sport (Cox Sports New Orleans on 129 and SportsSouth on both 61.5 and 129). Considering they are ALL "Game Only" channels sharing the same satellite space with that important "game" content likely more blacked out than not I'd rather not count them at all.

But it is more impressive to say 120 than to say "67 plus RSNs and PPV". Which is why Comcast brags about "HD Choices" and DirecTV claims "150" (w/32 being PPV channels).


----------



## mntwister (Mar 7, 2008)

I was sorry to hear that my HD locals, which would be for Duluth, Minnesota and covering much of northern MN are not on the schedule yet. They have added cities that do not have as many viewers around them, so disappointed that Duluth is not in the works yet for even January (as of yet). Also, what happened to the 150 channels by year's end attached to all of their mailings and advertisements?

Meanwhile, I have been enjoying my Dish service very much and won't change it. I love the dvr, the external hard drive is a MAJOR plus for me, only wish they would add my HD locals.


----------

